# Udders on an goat.. (Updated with pictures)



## SarahFair (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a female goat that I got from a petting zoo type place.

Im not sure if she could be preggo or not.. Im not even sure how old she is (younger..)
Ive tried getting pictures of her teeth but shes not to keen on the idea..

Ive noticed that her underside is starting to get rounder and her teats are getting longer. Could she be preggo?

This is her


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 9, 2010)

Depends on what you mean by rounder udder and longer teats. Is she young and just growing? Hard to tell without a picture of the udder and teats.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 9, 2010)

Yup, we need pics of the other end!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 9, 2010)

Her tummy is getting rounder and her teats have become longer (she also has 4)
Ill take pictures of her when I bring her down tonight


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok I got pictures, finally!
Boy does she NOT like that area touched! 

This is a very blurry above picture (I dont know why it kept taking blurry far away pictures, cheap camera..)








Here is a few shots of her teats..
(a little over kill... I know)


----------



## glenolam (Apr 12, 2010)

If you got her from a petting zoo type place, were they taking good care of her?  Could it be that she's just getting a more round tummy because she's eating right now that she lives with you?  Petting Zoos feed nothing but grain all day - we all know that kid crazy scene!

I haven't noticed any change in my yearling doe's teats, but I'm not sure if that's breed specific or not.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes, all the goats up there are well taken care of. They get grain, hay, carrots, gram crackers, corn, apples, etc everyday. Plus she was pinned with only 3 other goats so there wasnt much comp for food. One of the ones in there was a young buck (maybe around her age) but I dont know what pen she was in before for or how long she had been in that pen.

She did loose some weight when she came here because she didnt know how to eat for herself (as in find her own food). But she wasnt as big as she is now..


----------



## glenolam (Apr 12, 2010)

Glad to hear they were nice to their goats.  Sometimes you just don't know....

It'll be interesting to see what happens.  Post more pictures as the weeks go by.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 12, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Glad to hear they were nice to their goats.  Sometimes you just don't know....
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what happens.  Post more pictures as the weeks go by.


It is a nice place! Neat story too..

I had been going there since I was young. They have deer that just walk around and walk up to you to be petted (eat the food you have), buffalo, donkeys, cougars..
The goat pens were always fun because they would all crowd the fence line; large breeds on top, mediums in the middle, kids on the bottom..
One of my favorite goats was this HUGE 3 legged goat that could climb above all the others. It was the fattest thing (I would feed it mostly and a few kids..).

Turns out one of my SOs family memebers manages the place. He let me pick out any goat I wanted and gave me this little girl on the free (late bday present )
When we went up there I didnt see the 3 legged goat and asked about it..
He said it had died after like 10 - 15 years of living there. He said it lost a leg because a long time ago people were teasing it making it go higher and higher on the fence when it flipped over the other side and one of the legs got caught. He said it was a pretty nasty scene, the bone was sticking out everywhere.. He said normally they would put him down but he liked that goat so much he took it to the vet and had it amputated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 12, 2010)

I"m not sure what angle you took the pictures but it is hard to tell how big the udder is. If you can get one of her standing and get her whole back end but close enough that people can see the udder.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 12, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I"m not sure what angle you took the pictures but it is hard to tell how big the udder is. If you can get one of her standing and get her whole back end but close enough that people can see the udder.



That would require me moving the hair and she doesnt like her backend being touched.

Ill try though


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 12, 2010)

I couldnt get a clear picture of the udders but I did a pooch picture. Ill have to wait till my SO gets home for better ones..


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 12, 2010)

Looking at the pooch picture, I think she is pregnant. Hard to tell from your udder pictures, since they are so blurry.

She looks like a twin to my doe Bonnie, exactly like her in the face! So cute.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 12, 2010)

Will a preggo doe tinkle a lot?
She doesnt do it so much now but sometimes when I would be outside she would go a little here a little there...


----------



## glenolam (Apr 13, 2010)

My doe only started to *tinkle* more as she got closer to her due date.  When she was about a week away she started going every hour or so, then it got to dribbles a few days before - kind of how a pregnant woman gets!

Google the signs for goat kidding or here's a website to try:

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm

As my doe's date got closer I was a freak about reading up on this stuff and must have read every page on the google site 5 times over!  But it did help me determine when she was close to kidding - enough so that I knew I didn't have to stay home from work one day, but I had better stay home the next!


----------

